# Meet Poppy!!! :-)



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I sadly had to have my gorgeous Staffy girl put to seep on the 31st August after nearly 12 years together. I have been distraught at the loss of my girly. I really wasn't coping at all well dogless, so decided to get a pup! Some people have made me feel bad like it was the wrong thing to do, as we got Poppy a week after we lost Fen. It was just so odd without a dog, and my house just felt so empty, so for me and my 3 daughters, it was the right thing for us, and we love her to bits, and she's helped us get through this hard time! Poppy is 14 weeks old, and she 3 quarters Chihuahua, and a quarter Yorkshire Terrier, so quite different from our Staffy girl, but we wanted a tiny dog this time. She is a little sweetheart!  xxx


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

What a little sweetie! She's lovely only you could decide when the time was right for your family to get another dog and personally i think they can help you get through bad times. 

xx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you! I've been really upset, as my mum hasn't spoken to me since we got her, and hung up on me after I told her! It's my life!!! Yes, little Poppy has kept us busy, so has helped take our minds off the pain of loosing our gorgeous Fen. She is just what I needed, and I'm so glad she's joined our family!  xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh wow she is super cute!!! dontworry what others say - its your choice at the end of the day and if it helps you and your daughters then it cannot be a bad thing .....enjoy her  xxx


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, we are enjoying her!  xxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love that last pic of her cuddling her teddy !!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, Im sorry you lost Fen..they do leave such a massive gap dont they?? (Im such a coward Id rather have more then one so Im never without doggy company!)
Poppy is gorgeous, small and scruffy is my fav kind of dog!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

*wot a total sweetheart ...only you know wen its time to get a new dog , not anyone else *


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much! I love small scruffy dogs too he he!  xxx


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

So cute, i love the pictures when she is in the garden


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulations I hope you have years & years of fun together  x


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 3/4 chi 1/4 yorkie too, looks a bit different to yours though lol


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, awww your doggy's cute. My Poppy's dad was a black long coated Chihuahua, and he was so calm and sweet and sooooooooo tiny! He just wanted to sit on my lap! Poppy's mum was a bit bigger. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Shes adorable, all the pictures are lovely but the one cuddling her teddy especially is priceless.

You have done the right thing, Your girl had a wonderful life with you and Im sure she knew she was much loved. Every dog is unique and different in their own way, you love each for who they are, so to anyone who has been unkind enough to pass comment, ignore them, they obviously dont understand.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you. I was mostly upset by my mum, who knows I'm going through a hard time already after losing Fen, and since I've had Poppy, she's not contacted me. God I don't even live with her! It's mine and my daughters lives, why can't she ever be happy for us?!  xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh bless soooo cute


----------

